# Dark Knight - Project Rebuild



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Newbie 40 year old looking to gain some lean mass and tone up a fair bit. I have been lifting on and off (more off than on) for a number of years but never seriously and with a decent diet.Diet is sorted, gym is now joined and starting monday 1st september...so let's go!!

Current weight is a tubby 182 lbs

Please join me for a bit about what training i'm doing food I'm eating and and general bit of inane waffle.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, good luck with your goals!

Have you been training long?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Dupe post

To start off a bit of fitness this week I have done a few walks and 3 early morning cardio as below.

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/702979797

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/705599011

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/707140653

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/709490415


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Lad's



Adz said:


> In mate, good luck with your goals!
> 
> Have you been training long?


I have been training on and off for about 20 years. More off than on and never with a decent diet so have never got the results I wanted. I haven't been to the gym in almost 2 years though :blush: so looking to get back into it. Have found a hardcore gym between where I work and home so will give that a go. Went there yesterday to check it out and done an arm session, whoa, do I ache today


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Quick question.....I tried to post yesterday which included a web link but it said a moderator needed to approve it. Why is this? and how long until i can post links?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Well first week back at it didn't start off well. Diet has been bang on but after training arms on Saturday i think i extended the preacher curls a to the extremes a bit and from sunday i couldn't straighten my arms as they were extremely painful. More or less back to normal yesterday so went to the gym and trained chest and shoulders. Great DOMS today feeling that i hit my chest in the right places.

Training was (will not record the weights just yet as still weak as sh!t)

Flat dumbell bench press 5 x 8

Incline barbell bench press 5 x 8

Dumbell Flyes 5 x 8

Pec Deck 2 x 15

Dumbell Seated Press 5 x 8

Shoulder press machine 5 x 8

Dumbell Lateral Raises 5 x 8

Shrugs 2 x 15


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Well that "great DOMS feeling" certainly didn't feel too great yesterday and today. Still... training today was:

20 min walk the long way from the car to the gym to warm my legs up

Bent Over Rows 5 x 8

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs 5 x 8

Close Grip Lat Pull Downs 3 x 8

T Bar Rows 2 x 8

Deadlifts 3 x 8

Straight Leg Deadlifts 2 x 8

Calf Raises 5 x 12

Leg Extensions 5 x 12

Hack Squats 5 x 12

Dumbbell Sumo Squats 5 x 12

Only done the hack squats and sumo squats because 2 lads seem to be hogging the squat rack and another squatting machine doing what looked like 21's over 3 excercises.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I understand that having made the decision to get serious you want to go on all guns blazing but if you've not trained for a while you'll be better off just doing 1 or 2 sets per exercise to begin with and work your way up. The last thing you want I'd to not be fully recovered when your next due to train that body part .

Make sure that you are recording the weights you lift even if you don't wish to post them here, not that anyone would care what you lift so long as its heavy for you and your making progress.

Good luck mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I understand that having made the decision to get serious you want to go on all guns blazing but if you've not trained for a while you'll be better off just doing 1 or 2 sets per exercise to begin with and work your way up. The last thing you want I'd to not be fully recovered when your next due to train that body part .
> 
> Make sure that you are recording the weights you lift even if you don't wish to post them here, not that anyone would care what you lift so long as its heavy for you and your making progress.
> 
> Good luck mate


Hey mate thanks for comment. I toyed with a number of options before starting including what you have state above or full body workouts etc. The DOMS I think are just because of lack of lifting weight and using muscles I don't normally use, so not too fussed about that - the arm problem sorted itself out after a couple of days so the next time I train on Monday they should be OK - I will monitor and adjust accordingly and if I get the DOMS after a second workout, I will definitely change the quantity.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Current diet on workout days is as follow

Supps

Multivitamins x 1

Fish Oil Caps x 6

Whey

Bcaa

L Glutamin


```
<br><br>
Breakfast           Oats<br>
                         3 Egg Omelette<br>
Snack                Greek yoghurt<br>
                         20g mixed nuts<br>
                         Handful of Blueberries<br>
Lunch                 150g Chicken Breast<br>
                         Handful of wholemeal pasta<br>
                         Mixed Salad<br>
Snack                150g Chicken Breast<br>
                         3 Oatcakes<br>
Pre workout        25g Whey<br>
                         25g Powdered Oats<br>
                         5g BCAA<br>
                         5g Creatine<br>
                         5g L Glutamin<br>
Directly after      Banana<br>
Post workout      25g Whey<br>
                         25g Powdered Oats<br>
                         5g BCAA<br>
                         5g Creatine<br>
                         5g L Glutamin<br>
Dinner               150g Meat or Fish (Pork Steak, Chicken Breast, Lean Mince)<br>
                         Stacks of green veg incl. Broccoli, Green Beans, Cabbage<br>
                         Sweet Potato or about 5 white salad potatoes<br>
Pre Bed              150g ish of Cottage Cheese<br>
                         Desert spoon of natural peanut butter<br>
[/html]
```
Works out at about 2900 calories

I also have a couple of green tea's and about 2 litre's of water per day as well


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Hey mate thanks for comment. I toyed with a number of options before starting including what you have state above or full body workouts etc. The DOMS I think are just because of lack of lifting weight and using muscles I don't normally use, so not too fussed about that - the arm problem sorted itself out after a couple of days so the next time I train on Monday they should be OK - I will monitor and adjust accordingly and if I get the DOMS after a second workout, I will definitely change the quantity.


so long as the pain is gone a couple of days before your next due to train that body part, then your good :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> so long as the pain is gone a couple of days before your next due to train that body part, then your good :thumb:


Yes, definetly - I wouldn't be stupid about this


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Cardio today..fast,ish walking for just over 4 miles. Nice canal walk

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/526475084

Listening to the louie vega Dance ritual mix from Friday on housefm.net. some great tunes on that


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Arms training yesterday.

5 x 8 Alternate Dumbell Curls

5 x 8 Preacher Curls

5 x 8 Machine Curls (probably going to change these next arms session as it feels a unnatural movement

5 x 8 Tricep Pushdown

5 x 8 Close Grip Bench Press

5 x 8 Skullcrushers

Felt much better than the pain i had last week so that looks like it is sorted


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Arms training yesterday.
> 
> 5 x 8 Alternate Dumbell Curls
> 
> ...


nice, and I like the new avi as well :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> nice, and I like the new avi as well :thumb:


ha ha yeah thought i should use something


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Training today chest and shoulders.

5 x 8 Flat Bench Press

5 x 8 Incline Bench Press

5 x 8 Dumbell Chest Press

2 x 10 Pullovers

3 x 10 Decline Chest Press

5 x 8 Seated Dumbell Press

5 x 8 Bent over Flyes

5 x 12 Shrugs

Upped the weight a bit from last chest/shoulder session


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Over in Norfolk this week so there will be a load of cardio and hopefully a couple of visits to Phoenix Gym in Norwich. Looks like quite a decent place. Cardio today was

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/729841005


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In mate. Sorry about the late post.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> In mate. Sorry about the late post.


Cheers mate - thanks for the follow


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Another cardio session today

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/731076713

Looking forward to getting to the gym tomorrow


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Trained quads and hamstrings today

5 x 8 leg extensions

5 x 8 leg press

5 x 8 squats

5 x 8 seated hamstring curls

5 x 8 lying hamstring curls

Got my bike out for a bit of cardio, just under 11 miles which was a bit of a surprise on leg day.

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/534364148


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Got up for some cardio this morning on an empty stomach

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/733616499

Trained chest and triceps today

5 x 8 flat bench

5 x 8 incline bench

5 x 8 dumbell pullovers

5 x 8 overhead dumbell extension

5 x 8 skullcrushers

5 x 8 rope pulldowns


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

No gym today as having a day off so upped the cardio.

Early morning walk, 3.5 miles

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/735021413

17.85 mile mountain bike ride

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/735283859

Went a bit off road and ended up getting stung by thorns and stinging nettles, and to top it off took the full force of the pedals in the back of my calf, oh well its all in the fun of it.

Absolutely knackered now


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> No gym today as having a day off so upped the cardio.
> 
> Early morning walk, 3.5 miles
> 
> ...


What? no 2 mile swim???

well done :thumbup1:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> What? no 2 mile swim??


No - my phone would get wet mapping it :tongue:  . It's only while I'm off work for the week, back o normal next week

Today's training back and biceps

3 mile walk as yesterday before breakfast

Back

Close grip ever seen lat pulldowns 5 x 8

Bent over rows 5 x 8

Straight arm pulldowns the 5 x 8

Hyper extensions 2 x 15

Dumbell curls on preacher bench 5 x 8

Alternate dumbbell curls 5 x 8

Cable curls 5 x 8


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training shoulders, calves, abs

Usual 3.5 mile walk before breakfast

Dumbbell press 5 x 8

Dumbbell raises 5 x 8

Rear delt raises 5 x 8

Barbell upright rows 21s 3 x 7 (wide, narrow, close grip)

Seated calve raises 5 x 8

Standing calve raises 5 x 8

Decline situps 5 x 20


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Shouldve gone to the gym yesterday but by the time i got back it was closed.

Legs day today

3 x 30 Leg Extensions

3 x 20 lying leg curls

2 x 20 standing leg curls

3 x 30 Hack Squats

3 x 30 Leg Press

3 x 8 Squats ( never been good at these due to bad knees and balance problems so starting very light on these to build up)


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Training today

4 mile fast walk before breakfast

Triceps and Chest

Flat Dumbbell Press 5 x 8

Incline Dumbell Flyes 5 x 8

Incline Barbell Press 5 x 8

Tricep Pushdowns 5 x 8

Cable pusdowns 5 x 8

Skullcrushers 5 x 8

and to finish off a super light weight dumbbell flyes to failure (30)

triceps felt like they were going to explode afterwards


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Due to the gym being closed when i got back from Norfolk on Sunday, i am having to train everyday until Sunday

Another early morning rise for just over 3.5 mile fasted walk - yesterdays was a bit too much and too long which made me late for work

Today....Shoulders

Seated Dumbell Press 5 x 8

Dumbbell Lateral raises 5 x 8

Reverse Lateral raises 5 x 8

Smith Machine Military Press 5 x 8

Shoulder Machine Shrugs 5 x 8


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Same walk as yesterday pre breakfast this time without the rain.

A quick in and out the gym today calves and abs

standing calve raises 5 X 12

donkey calve raises 5 X 12

seated calve raises 5 X 12

decline situps 3 X 20

hanging knee raises 3 X 20


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Usual morning walk this morning.

Todays training back & biceps

Narrow Grip Pulldowns 5 x 8

Wide Grip Pulldowns 4 x 8, 1 set of 24 reps getting lighter every 8 reps

1 Arm Machine Row 5 x 8 each arm

Preacher Curls E Z Bar 5 x 8

Hammer Curls 5 x 8

Dumbbell Preacher Curls 5 x 8

Was quite a good session today - looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning though


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Legs training today - lying hamstring curls machine seems broke at the gym so done 2 lots of 5 sets of standing hamstring curls before noticing the have a seated one 

Leg Extensions 5 x 12

Standing Hamstring Curls 5 x 12

Hack Squats 5 x 20

Standing Hamstring Curls 5 x 12

Finished off with 2 sets of light weight squats for 30 reps each set

Went for a bike ride this afternoon 10.3 miles which was a bit of a struggle

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/747197477


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

A much needed rest from the gym today, so just got a bit of cardio done - just under 5 mile walk round the local park

http://www.mapmywalk.com/workout/747928451


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Fasted cardio as usual first thing

Trained chest and triceps (as did everybody else in the gym it would seem) today

Bench press 1 x 20 warmup with just the bar, 5 x 8 with my normal weight

Flat dumbell pre 5 x 8

Incline dumbell press 5 x 8

Decline bench press 2 x 8

Rope pushdown 5 x 8

Machine pushdown 5 x 8

Skullcrushers 5 x 8


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Fasted cardio as usual first thing
> 
> Trained chest and triceps (as did everybody else in the gym it would seem) today
> 
> ...


 :lol: Its odd but if you read a few journals on here you will see that most people seem to do chest on a Monday


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: Its odd but if you read a few journals on here you will see that most people seem to do chest on a Monday


Yeah, I think I might mix it up a bit shortly


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Usual morning walk before breakfast - might change the route tomorrow to spice it up a bit

Training today was back and biceps

close grip pulldowns 5 x 8

lat pulldowns 5 x 8

one arm machine row 5 x 8 each arm

single arm curl machine 5 x 8

preacher curls with EZ bar 5 x 8

dumbbell curls on preacher pad 5 x 8


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate, you need to post the weights you used, otherwise how can anyone tell the progress you have made between this



dark knight said:


> Usual morning walk this morning.
> 
> Todays training back & biceps
> 
> ...


and this



dark knight said:


> Usual morning walk before breakfast - might change the route tomorrow to spice it up a bit
> 
> Training today was back and biceps
> 
> ...


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, you need to post the weights you used, otherwise how can anyone tell the progress you have made


Thats fair comment - to be honest after not lifting a weight for a couple of years the strength i had (what little that was) seems to have gone. I did intend on starting to put them in in a couple of weeks after the weights wouldve gone up.

reposting todays would be:-

close grip pulldowns 5 x 8 40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 60kg, 60kg (last week 20kg, 50kg, 50kg, 50kg, 50kg)

lat pulldowns 5 x 8 40kg, 50kg, 40kg, 40kg, 40kg (last week 5 x 40kg)

one arm machine row 5 x 8 each arm 20kg, 35kg, 35kg, 35kg, 35kg (last week 1x 10kg, 4 x 20kg)

single arm curl machine 5 x 8 10kg, 15kg, 15kg 15kg 15kg (not done last week)

preacher curls with EZ bar 5 x 8 10kg, 15kg, 15kg, 10kg, 10kg (last week 10kg, 20kg, 20kg, 10kg,10kg - seemed to have a bit of elbow discomfort on the 20's so went down to 10's)

dumbbell curls on preacher pad 5 x 8 10kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg, 12.5kg 12.5kg (arms were a bit knackered at that point and was the same weights as last week)

I will put up numbers, but at the moment they aint going to be the greatest at the moment


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done

TBH the weight you move doesn't matter, what matters is that you are making progress.

Dont worry what anyone else is doing, there is no point in comparing.

After all if I was to bend my arm and swing them up I could do 25Kg lateral raises, but if I use correct form 10 - 12 Kg will destroy me but I will make more progress


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

No training for a couple of days due to work commitments but morning cardio done on both days though.

Today's training

4 mile morning walk

Gym - Shoulders and calves

Dumbbell presses 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 13 kg x 8, 14kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Side Lateral Raises 8kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8 (super strict movement on this)

Front Lateral Raises 8kg x 8, 8kg x 8, 8kg x 8, 8kg x 8, 8kg x 8 (strict movement on this)

Shrugs on military press 30kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 60 kg x 8

Donkey Calve Raises 25kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 60kg x 8

Seated Calve Raise 20kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8 , 40kg x 8

Standing Calve Raise 20kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 15

Was a reasonable session but can definitely see room for some improvements where i can start a bit heavier


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good workout mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good workout mate


Cheers Mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Training today - Legs

15 Min Warmup on treadmill @ 15.00min miles (normally park outside of the gym and walk the long way around so it takes me 15 mins to get there but it was pouring down of rain this morning)

Leg Extensions

25kg x 20 warmup

35kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8 (no rest)

20kg to failure (23)

Standing Hamstring Curls

15kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

15kg x 8

(felt a bit of cramp on the last set so left it with the hamstrings)

Hack Squats

40Kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Squats - Never done squats before joining this gym due to bad knees previously and now have quite bad balance problems so these probably wont be too heavy in the future because of that

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30 kg x 0 - yep had cramp in my hamstring so passed on this set

15min walk on the treadmill @ 15 min miles


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Weight update 177lbs down 5lbs since starting and an updated pick


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

dark knight said:


> Weight update 177lbs down 5lbs since starting and an updated pick
> 
> View attachment 159394


Good going mate defo big improvement around the belly


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

^ this ^

well done


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Definitely going in the right direction.

Cardio yesterday a pleasant 5 mile walk on the canal

Usual fasted 4 mile walk this morning

Gym - Back and Biceps

15 minute warm up walk on the treadmill at 4mph

Reverse grip hammer pulldowns - 30kgs x 8, 50kgs x 8, 70kgs x 8, 70kg x 8, 50kgs x 8

Close grip pulldowns - 40kgs x 8, 50kgs x 8, 60kgs x 8, 60kgs x 8, 45kgs x 8

Bent over barbell rows - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Single arm dumbbell rows - 16kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8

Preacher curls with EZ bar - 20kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8, 15kgs x 12, 15kgs x 12, 12.5kgs x 15, 12.5gs x 15

Incline dumbbell hammer curls 10kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8, 12.5 kgs x 6, 10kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8

finished off with dumbbell hammer curls 7.5kgs x 8, 5kgs x 8, 4kgs x 8 straight after each other with no rest.

15 minute walk on treadmill

Felt right knackered after that


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Having to train monday to thursday this week as im away the weekend (and next week i think)

Usual morning cardio

Todays training - chest and triceps

15 min fast walk @ 4mph

Flat Bench Press 20 kgs x 8 30 kgs x 8 35 kgs x 8 30kgs x 8 20 x 8 - Couldn't get passed 30 last week so quite happy to add an additional 5kgs to it this week - was a bit tough though on the last rep of that set

Dumbbell incline press 11 kgs x 8 14 kgs x 8 15 kgs x 8 15 kgs x 8 15 x 8 - will look to increase this to 17 next week

Incline Dumbell Flyes - 10 kgs x 8 13 kgs x 8 13 kgs x 8

Incline Bench Press - 20 Kgs x 8 25kgs x 7 25 kgs x 5

Strict Cable Crossovers - 15 Kgs x 8 20 kgs x 8 15 kgs x 8

Tricep Machine Pushdowns - 30 Kgs x 8 40 kgs x 8 40 kgs x 8

Rope Pushdowns - 15 kgs x 8 20 kgs x 8 15 kgs x 8

15 min fast walk @ 4 mph


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Having to train monday to thursday this week as im away the weekend (and next week i think)
> 
> Usual morning cardio
> 
> ...


Making good progress mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Didn't have time to update yesterdays training - so here goes:

Usual morning cardio

Training Shoulders, calves and Abs

15 min warmup on treadmill

Dumbbell Military Press 13kgs x 8, 15 kgs x 8, 17 kgs x 8, 17kgs x 8, 15 kgs x 8

Smith Machine Military Press 20 kgs x 8, 22.5 kgs x 8, 20 kgs x 8

Front Raises 9kgs x 8, 10 kgs x 8, 12 kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8, 10 kgs x 8

Seated Lateral Raises 10 kgs x 8, 12 kgs x 8, 12 kgs x 8, 10 kgs x 8, 10 kgs x 8

Incline Situps 3 x 20

Seated Calve Raises 20kgs x 8, 30kgs x 8, 40kgs x 8, 40kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 8

Donkey Calve Raises (i'm assuming this is in lbs) 50 x 8, 70 x 8, 100 x 8, 120 x 8, 120 x 8

Standing Calve Raises (again in pounds?) 50 x 8, 70 x 8, 100 x 8, 100 x 8, 100 x 8

There are no indications on the calve raises (donkey and standing) whether the weight is in kilo's or pounds so i can't see me doing 120 kgs so i'm going to assume it is in pounds

Finished off with 15 mins on the treadmill


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Legs

Usual morning cardio

15 mins warmup on the treadmill

Leg extensions 30kgs x 8, 40kgs x 8, 45kgs x 8, 45 kgs x 8, 30kgs x 20

Standing Hamstring curls 15 kgs x 8 x 5 sets - used a bit lighter weight than last leg session due to having bad cramps last time

Hack Squats 60kgs x 8, 80 kgs x 8, 90 kgs x 8, 90kgs x 8, 50 kgs x 20

Leg Press 60 kgs x 8, 90 kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 100kgs x 8....the magic number 100kgs on something :thumb: well chuffed with that

Squats 30 kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 8

Done some lying hamstring curls as well but only 10kgs x 15 and 15 kgs x 15

15 minutes on the treadmill to finish off.

Legs were hammered from that lot


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Todays training Legs
> 
> Usual morning cardio
> 
> ...


Well done Mate, out of the double digits :bounce:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

No gym for a couple of days but kept the cardio up every day

Today

Usual morning cardio

Training back and biceps

15 min warmup on treadmill

Close grip pulldowns 30 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 60 x 8, 50 x 8

t bar rows 25 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

lat pulldowns 35 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8

Bent over rows 30 x 8, 30 x 8, 30 x 8

single arm dumbbell rows 16 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Incline dumbbell hammer curls 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8

standard hammer curls drop sets 10 x 8, 7.5 x 8, 5 x 8, 4 x 8, 4 x 8 without any rest in between

Dumbell preacher curl 10 x 8, 12.5 x 8, 10 x 8

Machine curls 15 x 8, 15 x 8, 15 x 8 each arm

15 min on treadmill to finish.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Update from yesterday, up for the usual morning walk

Couldn't get any enthusiasm at the gym yesterday, had a crap day at work and it just spilled over. Ended up doing higher reps and lower (if that is possible) weights.

15mins cardio

Bench press 20 x 20, 20 x 20, 20 x 20, 20 x 20, 20 x 20

incline dumbbell press 10 x 20, 14 x 20, 14 x 20, 14 x 20, 14 x 20

incline bench 20 x 15, 20 x 15, 20 x 15

triceps pushdown 20 x 15, 20 x 15, 20 x 15

rope pull downs 15 x 15, 15 x 15, 15 x 15, 15 x 15, 15 x 15

15 min treadmill


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training shoulders, calves, abs in a better frame of mind today 

Usual morning walk

15 min warmup on treadmill

Dumbbell Military Press 13kgs x 8, 15 kgs x 8, 17 kgs x 8, 17kgs x 8, 15 kgs x 8

Smith Machine Military Press 20 kgs x 8, 22.5 kgs x 8, 20 kgs x 8

Front Raises 9kgs x 8, 10 kgs x 8, 12 kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8, 10 kgs x 8

Seated Lateral Raises 10 kgs x 8, 12 kgs x 8, 12 kgs x 8, 10 kgs x 8, 10 kgs x 8

Incline Situps 3 x 20

Seated Calve Raises 40kgs x 8, 50kgs x 8, 50kgs x 8

Donkey Calve Raises (i'm assuming this is in lbs) 50 x 8, 70 x 8, 100 x 8, 120 x 8, 120 x 8, 120 x 8, 130 x 10 (done extra on this as both standing and seated calve raises were busy)

Standing Calve Raises (again in pounds?) 70 x 8, 100 x 8, 100 x 8, 120 x 8, 120 x 8

Finished off with 15 mins on the treadmill


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Update from yesterday, up for the usual morning walk
> 
> Couldn't get any enthusiasm at the gym yesterday, had a crap day at work and it just spilled over. Ended up doing higher reps and lower (if that is possible) weights.
> 
> ...


Give yourself credit mate. You had a crap day at work butyou still got your workout in


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Legs

Usual morning cardio

15 mins warmup on the treadmill

Leg extensions 30kgs x 8, 40kgs x 8, 45kgs x 8, 45 kgs x 8, 30kgs x 20

Standing Hamstring curls 15 kgs x 8 x 5 sets

Hack Squats 60kgs x 8, 80 kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 100kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8

Leg Press 60 kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 100kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8

Squats 30 kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 8

15 minutes on the treadmill to finish off.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Haven't had chance to update this for a couple of days, but still plugging along.

Weight update 19th October 182lbs, down 10 since starting

Mondays training

Usual morning walk

Back and biceps at gym

Close grip pulldowns 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 60 x 8, 60 x 8

lat pulldowns 40 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8

single arm rows machine 20 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8

single arm dumbell rows 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Ez bar preacher curls super slow movement full range 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8

Barbell curls again slow movement 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8

curl machine single arm 10 x 8, 15 x 8, 15 x 8, 15 x 8, 15 x 8, couldnt get on the treadmill so finished off with 3 drop sets of 15 x 20, 10 x 30, 5 x30


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Tuesday -usual morning walk

Todays training chest and triceps

15 min treadmill

Bench press 20 x 8, 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8 - pb 35 for the 3 sets

incline dumbell press 15 x 8, 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8 -pb 20 for the 3 sets

dumbell flies 8 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8

Decline bench press 10 x 20, 10 x 20, 10 x 20

Skullcrushers 10 x 8, 15 x 8, 18 x 8 18 x 8, 18 x 8

triceps pushdown machine 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 18 (failure)

Quite happy with some of the weights going slightly up this week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Tuesday -usual morning walk
> 
> Todays training chest and triceps
> 
> ...


:bounceB:bounce:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounceB:bounce:


Lifts up again a bit in todays session as well:thumbup1:

Usual morning Walk

Todays training Shoulders and Calves

15 mins treadmill

Dumbbell Military Press 13kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 17kg x 8, 18kg x 8, 19kg x 8

Seated Military Press on Smith Machine 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 20 x 8

Barbell Shrugs 40 kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 60kg

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 9kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Donkey Calve Raises 70lbs x 8 100lbs x 8, 120lbs x 8, 130lbs x 8, 140lbs x 8

Seated Calve Raises 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

15 mins on treadmill


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Legs

Usual morning cardio which is surprising after not having much sleep....blasted fireworks, the damn things should be banned

15 mins warmup on the treadmill

Leg extensions 30kgs x 8, 40kgs x 8, 45kgs x 8, 45 kgs x 8, 30kgs x 20

Standing Hamstring curls 15 kgs x 8 x 5 sets

Hack Squats 60kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 90kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8

Leg Press 60 kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 100kgs x 8, 8 x 100kg. Decided on both this and the hack squats went from 60s straight to 100s

Squats 40 kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 8

30 minutes on the treadmill to finish off.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its been a week since you posted.

Isn't it time The Dark Knight Returns ? :lol:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its been a week since you posted.
> 
> Isn't it time The Dark Knight Returns ? :lol:


lol, haven't had the chance this week due to work, getting home, eating and going to bed to get up early. I've got all the training on my phone so will type up tonight, I've literally had an hour to eat and prepare food for the next day - lifts went up on a lot of the exercises, updated diet and training for the last six weeks of my cut, weight update and possibly a pic tomorrow if I get round to it. so I'm still here just need 25 hours in the day sometimes


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> lol, haven't had the chance this week due to work, getting home, eating and going to bed to get up early. I've got all the training on my phone so will type up tonight, I've literally had an hour to eat and prepare food for the next day - lifts went up on a lot of the exercises, updated diet and training for the last six weeks of my cut, weight update and possibly a pic tomorrow if I get round to it. so *I'm still here just need 25 hours in the day sometimes*


I know that feeling


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

dark knight said:


> lol, haven't had the chance this week due to work, getting home, eating and going to bed to get up early. I've got all the training on my phone so will type up tonight, I've literally had an hour to eat and prepare food for the next day - lifts went up on a lot of the exercises, updated diet and training for the last six weeks of my cut, weight update and possibly a pic tomorrow if I get round to it. so I'm still here just need 25 hours in the day sometimes


Message to self - don't reply on mobile phone - it doesn't make sense:cursing:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Right... by popular demand (@BestBefore1989) massive update due to a serious lack of time this week. Getting up early, Working late, gym late and longer, bed earlier.

Last Saturday

Early morning cardio as normal

no training but went on a 16 mile technical mountain bike ride

-------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday

Early morning cardio as normal

Went on a 5 mile walk with my mom down the canal

-------------------------------------------------------------

Monday

Usual early morning cardio

Training Back and Biceps

1 mile power walk

Close grip pulldowns 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 60 x 8, 60 x 8

lat pulldowns 40 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8

single arm rows machine 20 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8

single arm dumbell rows 20 x 8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8 ( :thumb :25 is pb)

Barbell bentover rows 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

Ez bar preacher curls super slow movement full range 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8

Dumbbell curls on preacher bench 10 x 8, 12 x 8, 12 x 8, 12 x 8, 12 x 8

Dumbbell hammer curls drop sets 9 x 8, 7 x 8, 6 x 8, 5 x 8, 5 x 8, 9 x 8, 7 x 8, 6 x 8, 5 x 8, 5 x 8 with no rest in between - arms were burning at this point

2 mile power walk on treadmill to finish off

--------------------------------------------------------------

Tuesday

Usual early morning cardio

Training Chest and Triceps

1 mile power walk

Bench press 20 x 8, 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 37.5 x 8, 37.5 x 8 - pb 37.5 :thumb: - trying to get to 40 kg before i'm 41 in a couple of weeks, so on target with this

incline dumbell press 15 x 8, 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

dumbell flies 8 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8

Decline bench press 10 x 20, 10 x 20, 10 x 20

Skullcrushers on EZ bar 10 x 8, 12.5 x 8, 12.5 x 8 12.5 x 8, 12.5 x 8

Single arm dumbbell extensions 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8

Rope Pushdowns 15 x 8, 15 x 8

2 mile power walk to finish

-------------------------------------------------------------

Wednesday

Usual early morning cardio

No training today received the following from musclefood for november diet changes

5kg chicken

chicken sausages

2kg turkey breast

1kg salmon

1kg cod

3 steaks

Spent wednesday after getting in from work bagging this lot up and freezing

-------------------------------------------------------------

Thursday

Usual early morning cardio

Training today shoulders and calves

1 mile power walk

Dumbell military press warm up set 10 x 20, working set 15 x 8, 16 x 8, 18 x 8, 19 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8 - :thumb :20kg is pb (done 2 sets of 8 just to prove the first wasnt a fluke)

Reverse dumbbell flyes 7.5 x 8, 8 x 8, 8 x 8

Reverse machine flyes 8 x number 4, 8 x number 6, 8 x number 6 - not sure what the weight of these were, don't think i'll be doing them again though

Update - forgot to add shrugs 5 sets on military press machine

Donkey Calve raises 100 x 8, 130 x 8, 160 x 8, 180 x 8, 200 x 8 - 140 was previous best but went higher, :thumb :200 lbs is the full rack, will have to add plates to increase this

Seated Calve Raises 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

2 mile power walk to finish off

-------------------------------------------------------------

Friday

usual early morning cardio (fyi this is 4 miles @ 14.30 mile average)

Training today legs

1 mile power walk

Leg extensions 30kgs x 8, 40kgs x 8, 45kgs x 8, 45 kgs x 8, 30kgs x 20

Standing Hamstring curls 15 kgs x 8 x 5 sets

Hack Squats 60kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 100 kgs x 8, 110kgs x 8, 110 kgs x 8 - :thumb :110 is pb

Leg Press 100 kgs x 8, 120 kgs x 8, 120 kgs x 8, 120kgs x 8, 120kg x 8 - :thumb :120 is pb

Squats 40 kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 8, 40 kgs x 8

2 mile power walk (legs were knackered at this point)

--------------------------------------------------------------

Very happy with progress this week ( quite a few thumbs up above for pb's which is good). Made a point of looking at last weeks weights and upping them quicker hoping to get a bit higher. After 8 weeks since joining the gym I am not happy with the weight I can lift with biceps though they need a lot more work.

If you are still reading at this point thanks


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate, glad to see you keeping the journal alive


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PB's everywhere :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Adz said:


> Good work mate, glad to see you keeping the journal alive


Cheers mate - it seems that accountancy month end and weight training don't mix so will possibly have this problem at the beginning and end of the month most months. still as long as the training is done that's the main thing


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> PB's everywhere :thumb:


I made a point of having this journal open on my phone whilst i was training and my first set was started at the second set weight from the week before and tried to go up a level.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well done mate. Look for word to reading your journal from now on. Keep the PB's coming


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Well done mate. Look for word to reading your journal from now on. Keep the PB's coming


Thanks very much mate - weights are not as good as other peoples but i'm trying


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

dark knight said:


> Thanks very much mate - weights are not as good as other peoples but i'm trying


Ignore what other people's PB'S are. Most of them have been training for years to get to where they are. I would just pick a number in your head. For example 100kg bench press and train towards that goal. That's what I do now. I used to try to always someone else's PB cause I'm really competitive but realised that it was stupid.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Quick update - weight is 168lbs down from 182lbs 8 weeks into cut










Initial thoughts from picture lower chest is tightening a bit as is midsection - shoulders look like they are coming on. Very happy with progress. oh and that original picture and another i have on my laptop are just disgusting - i can't believe i have been in that state for a long time. starting this journal has been a bit of an eye opener and will be a bit of a motivational tool

Updated training from this week 6 day split for the next 6 weeks and then will re-evalute. the main reason for a 6 day split is so i hopefully get out of the gym a bit earlier and give myself a bit time of the evening (and to update this journal  )

M Chest

T Biceps

W Shoulders

T Back

F Triceps

S Legs/Calves

Started the month off right with turkey breast and broccoli for breakfast.....very nice!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

massive difference. Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training...usual hour fasted cardio

Gym was back-all 5 x 8 unless stated

1 mile treadmill

Close grip pulldowns 40, 60, 65, 65, 45

lat pulldowns 40, 45, 45, 45, 45

1 arm hammer pulldowns 20, 30, 35, 35, 35

single arm dumbbell rows 25, 25, 25

straight bar pulldowns 15, 15, 15

For last six weeks of initial cut I have neglected my abs a bit too much so going to make a point of working them 1 excercise every session

Incline weighted situps with 10 plate 20 x 3 sets

2 miles on treadmill to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Quick session today due to finishing work late so left out the cardio at the gym

Usual morning walk

Gym -chest

Bench press 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8

incline dumbbell press 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Incline dumbbell flies 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8

pullovers 10 x 8, 10 x 8, 10 x 8

Decline bench 10 x 15, 10 x 15, 10 x 15

hanging leg raises 3 sets of 20

Good brisk session and in and out in about 45 minutes but hope to get out of work a bit earlier tomorrow


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Shoulders

Usual morning fasted cardio - boy, is it getting cold in the mornings now

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Seated Dumbbell Military Press - 16kg x 8, 18kg x 8, 19kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8 - 20kg dumbbell military press is PB

Front Dumbbell Raises - 8kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 8kg x 8, 8kg x 8, 9kg x 8

Smith Machine Military Press - 10kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8

Lateral Raises - 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8

Shrugs - 50kg x 8, 70kg x 8, 70kg x 8

Incline Weighted Twists 3 x 20 reps with 10kg plate

2 mile on treadmill


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:bounce: PB

well done mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: PB
> 
> well done mate


Cheers mate - i thought i could do the 20 last week but because i went 15, 16, 17, 18, 19 i decided not to do it. changed it this week to 16, 18, 19 then attempted the 20. Quite pleased with the 2 sets at that weight.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays update

Usual morning cardio

Gym today was Biceps - tired as hell due to having to start work an hour early (didn't finish an hour early though :cursing: )

1 Mile warmup on treadmill

1 set of 15 dumbell alternating curls (9kg)

preacher ez bar curls 10kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8 - 25kg is pb

Cable Curls 15kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8 - the 20kg didn't feel right so i dropped that back down to the 15kg for the rest

Dumbbell preacher curls 11kg x 8, 12kg x 8, 12kg x 8

Curling machine 5 drop sets of 10, 8, 6, 4, 2 plates 8 reps with no rest. Not sure what weight measurement is on this machine as it is not labelled but would doubt it is in 5KG

Weighted incline situps 3 x 20 with 10kg plate

Couldn't initially get on the treadmill to finish off so knocked out the following quickly

Alternating dumbell curls 8kg x 8, 8kg x 8, 9kg x 8

Dumbbell hammer curls 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Treadmill was free so got another 2 miles of cardio in

Seem to be getting used to the weight a bit now so looking to increase slightly on certain lifts hence the pb's


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Another day another PB

Usual morning walk

Todays training Triceps

1 mile on treadmill

very light dumbbell tricep extensions 10kg x 15 each arm

Dips 15 x 5 sets (see note 1 below)

Skullcrushers 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 20kg x 8 - previous best on the was 15kg (see note 2 below)

Close Grip Bench 20kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8 - previous best on these was 20kg

Tricep Extensions 15kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Weighted incline situps with 10kg plate 3 sets of 20

2 miles on treadmill

note 1) Quite happy with these dips as the last time I tried them was at the beginning of September and managed about 4 reps before giving up so to do 5 sets of 15 i am extremely happy

note 2) I started out the thought of doing 10, 15, 15, 15, 10 which is what i thought i was doing and struggled quite a bit doing them but i put that down to being a bit tired. when i took the weights off the bar the 5s were 10s  ....so 20,30,30,30,20 was lifted instead. Which would explain why i struggled a bit - still an unexpected pb


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your stronger than you believe you are :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your stronger than you believe you are :thumb:


ha ha i wish. Maybe i should get the gym to mark the 20kgs dumbbells to 10 kg so I can do bicep curls with them as i am as weak as a kitten there


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

subbed good work fella. Just read the lot, nice journal / progress. I'm 42 and didn't really get going until I was about to turn 40, call it a panic that i wasn't getting any younger and started looking out of shape!


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

lambrettalad said:


> subbed good work fella. Just read the lot, nice journal / progress. I'm 42 and didn't really get going until I was about to turn 40, call it a panic that i wasn't getting any younger and started looking out of shape!


Thanks for the sub mate, appreciate it. Yeah there must be something about hitting 40 that spurs people into doing something to get a bit more healthy. The gym I go to most of the people there seem to be about my age or older.

I see your from East Anglia, lovely part of the world. I think I have mentioned a couple of times in this journal (and there are a few maps) of going there quite regular. It takes me about 3 1/2 hours to drive, and sometimes only go for 1 full day but I love the place. Would love to live in North Norfolk or thereabouts (sounds a bit better than Birmingham!!)


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training

Usual morning fasted walk

Gym - Legs

1 mile on treamill

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Leg Press 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Hamstring Curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 160lbs x 8, 180lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

Hanging leg raises 3 sets 20 reps

Held back this week on both the Hack Squats and Leg Press to 100kg. Last week I couldn't walk on Saturday/Sunday, so probably over done it a bit.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

dark knight said:


> Thanks for the sub mate, appreciate it. Yeah there must be something about hitting 40 that spurs people into doing something to get a bit more healthy. The gym I go to most of the people there seem to be about my age or older.
> 
> I see your from East Anglia, lovely part of the world. I think I have mentioned a couple of times in this journal (and there are a few maps) of going there quite regular. It takes me about 3 1/2 hours to drive, and sometimes only go for 1 full day but I love the place. Would love to live in North Norfolk or thereabouts (sounds a bit better than Birmingham!!)


yes definitely, I am probably fitter and stronger now than I was in my twenties!

I am actually a couple of miles from Lowestoft near Oulton Broad, love it in the summer near the broads. Couldn't live in a city now, I like the peace and quiet and countryside. I visit enough cities with my job so quite happy to stay there.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - back

Usual morning cardio

Gym

No 1 mile cardio as the gym was a bit packed tonight - bit p1ssed off as wel l as for some reason I couldn't get a network signal to pick up this journal and know what weights I done last, so it was a bit of a guess

Close grip pulldowns 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 55 x 8, 55 x 8, 45 x 8 (slightly under last week)

Lat pulldowns 45 x 8, 45 x 8, 50 x 8, 50 x 8, 50 x 8

1 arm row machine 20 x 8, 30 x 8, 30 x 8, 30 x 8, 30 x 8

single arm dumbell rows 23 x 8, 25 x 8, 20 x 8

Barbell rows 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

incline weighted situps with 10 kgs plate 20 reps 3 sets

2 miles on treadmill to finish off


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Todays training - back
> 
> Usual morning cardio
> 
> ...


I did Back as well tonight.

I use an app called Jefit which stores everything on your phone and then you sync it with your on-line account

Id recommend it


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I did Back as well tonight.
> 
> I use an app called Jefit which stores everything on your phone and then you sync it with your on-line account
> 
> Id recommend it


I was reading about that app at the weekend on here I think, but forgot about downloading it....Thanks for the reminder, I'll give it a go


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training -chest

Usual morning cardio

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Bench press 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8, 35 x 8. Didn't feel like upping this to 40kgs this week, but maybe next

dips leaning slightly forward to work chest rat her than triceps 15 x 5 sets

incline dumbbell press 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

pullovers 15 kgs x 8 x 5 sets

pec deck 25 x 8, 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

Weighted incline situps 3 sets of 20 (with 1 set of 20 weighted incline twists thrown in for good measure)


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training shoulders

Usual morning fasted cardio

Gym

1 mile treadmill

Dumbbell Military Press 16 x 8, 18 x 8, 19 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Smith Machine Military Press 20 x 8, 25 x 8, 30 x 8, 30 x 8, 25 x 8 - 30kgs is pb

front dumbbell raises 8 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

lateral raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x o

barbel shrugs 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

Hanging leg raises 3 sets of 20

2 mile on treadmill to finish


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PB :bounce:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Thursdays training biceps

Normal morning fasted cardio

Gym

1 mile treadmill

1 set dumbell curls 9kgs x 20 warmup

preacher e z curls - 10 kgs x 10 x 5 sets. Dropped the weight on these this week as I am feeling a bit of discomfort in the elbow so wanted to make sure my form was correct and widened the grip a bit which felt much better this week. May just leave it at this weight for a couple of weeks to see how I get on. Only seems to happen on curls and close grip pulldowns. Felt a massive burn in my biceps doing the full extension of the rep on the preacher bench which felt good

dumbbell preacher hammer curls 11 kgs x 10, 12 kgs x 10, 12 kgs x 10

standing dumbbell hammer curls 10kgs x 10 x 3 sets

cable curls 15 kgs x 8, 20 kgs x 8, 15 kgs x 8, 15 kgs x 8, 15 kgs x 8

Machine curls 5 drop sets 10, 8, 6, 5, 4 plates (not sure of the weight) done as 8 both hands, 8 each hand, drop weight and repeat

3 sets of weighted situps with 10 kgs plate

2 miles the treadmill to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Fridays training triceps

Usual morning cardio in the rain

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

1 set of light triceps dumbbell extensions at 9kgs for 20 reps

5 sets of bodyweight dips

skullcrushers 20 kgs x 8 x 5 sets (didn't try last week's heroics again this week)

Close grip bench press 20 kgs x 8, 30kgs x 8, 30kgs x 8, 30kgs x 8, 30kgs x 8

triceps extension 15 kgs x 8, 20 kgs x 8, 25 kgs x 8, 25 kgs x 8, 25 kgs x 8

3 sets of 20 reps hanging leg raises

2 miles on treadmill to finish


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you don't need heroics mate, consistency is the key and your doing great :thumbup1:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Morning cardio in the bag

Weighed in this morning at 165lbs which is down 17lbs from the starting weight of 182lbs back in September and 3lbs difference in November since making adjustments to my diet


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training

Gym - Legs

1 mile on treadmill

Leg Extensions 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Leg Press 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Hamstring Curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 160lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

Hanging leg raises 3 sets 20 reps

2 mile cardio on treadmill

Pretty much the same training as last Saturday


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Didn't have chance to update after yesterdays training, home, eat, watch walking dead, bed. So a double update today

Yesterdays training - Back

Usual morning cardio

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Lat Pulldowns 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8

1 arm Hammer Pulldowns 20kg x 15 warmup, 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Bent over rows 40 x 8 x 3 sets

Single arm dumbbell rows 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Straight Bar Pulldowns 15kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Incline weighted situps 20 x 3 sets with 10kg plate

Hanging Leg Raises 3 sets of 20

30 Hyper Extensions

2 miles on treadmill

5 mins on stepper - I have always had problems doing this, i think i have 2 left feet as i am all over the place so gave up after 5 mins

Todays training - Chest

Usual Morning Cardio

1 mile on treadmill

Flat Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8 - Managed 40kg at long last

Dips 12 x 5 sets

Incline Dumbbell Press 19kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Pullovers 15 kg x 8 x 3 sets

Decline Bench Press - 20kg x 12 x 3 sets

Hanging leg raises 20 x 3 sets

Not one to give up, i was back on the stepper for 20 mins - got quite a sweat on. Might do this instead of the treadmill


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Shoulders

Usual morning cardio

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Dumbbell miitary presses 16 x 8, 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Smith Machine Military Press 20 x 8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8

Dumbell Lateral Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

Reverse Dumbell Lateral Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

Machine Shrugs 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

Weighted incline situps with 10kg plate - 20 x 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises 20 x 3 sets

20 minutes on stepper - really getting into this as it seems to burn a lot more than the treadmill

10 minute warm down on treadmill

Not a bad session today


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Bit of a longer update today from the past couple of days.

It's been a bit of an experimental week this week due to the pain in both of my elbows (the right one being worse than the left) so some of the weights are down a bit. Googling about a bit and self diagnosing (as we all do) comes up with "Medial Epicondylitis (sp)" or golfers elbow to us non medical people. I think it was caused a couple of years ago doing underhanded chin ups when i was a bit too heavy and stopped me going to the gym at the time. I don't want that to happen again, so i have been testing what feels right and where i get the pain. It seems to be mainly with biceps, Back and triceps

Out are:-

Close Grip Pull downs

Skullcrushers

Normal Dumbell Curls

Barbell Curls

Cable Curls

Close Grip EZ Bar Curls

Hammer Rows

In are:-

Wide Grip EZ Bar Curls

Close Grip Bench Press

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

Dips

Dumbbell Rows

Odd (to me) dumbbell curls. I saw a couple of the big blokes at the gym doing dumbbell curls moving the weight from normal standing position to shoulder position in a bit of a semi circle rather than out in front of you. Looks a bit strange, but doesn't touch the elbow at all

A bit naff that more are out than in, but doing these cause less pain, so may have to up to 10 sets rather than 5 on certain exercises.

I have seen on ebay etc that you can buy a strap that goes on your forearm that is supposed to stop this problem, but i cannot see how they would work and don't fancy wasting money on one.

Anyway onto the training

Thursday - Biceps

Usual morning cardio

Gym

15 minutes treadmill

1 Set of dumbbell Curls - 9kgs x 20

Preacher EZ Curls with a wide grip - 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 8

Tried cable curls but gave up after a couple of reps so done another 5 sets of preacher curls

Preacher EZ Curls - 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 8, 10 kg x 8. I felt that this can be increased but didn't want to do it this week whilst testing what works

Dumbbell Curls - 9kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8, 11kgs x 8, 11kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8

Machine curls (because these are close grip i found going down further that 90 degrees brings a bit of pain but other than that it was ok) 8 x 8, 9 x 8, 10 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8 - straight into dropsets of 9,8,7,6,5 x 8 reps with no rest

Weighted incline situps 20 x 3 with 10kg plate

Hanging leg raises 20 x 3 sets

20 minutes on stepper

10 minutes on treadmill

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Friday - Triceps

Usual morning cardio

Gym

15 minutes treadmill

1 set light tricep dumbbell extensions 9kgs x 20

Dips - 15 x 5

Close Grip Bench Press - 20kgs x 8, 30kgs x 8, 30kgs x 8, 30kgs x 8, 30kgs x 8

Tricep cable pulldowns 15kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8, 25kgs x 8, 25kgs x 8, 25kgs x 8

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions 18kgs x 8, 19kgs x 8, 19kgs x 8

Tricep Cable Pulldowns 25kgs x 8, 25kgs x 8, 25kgs x 8

Weighted incline situps 20 x 3 with 10kg plate

Hanging leg raises 20 x 3 sets

20 minutes on stepper

10 minutes on treadmill

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Saturday - Legs

Usual Morning Cardio

Gym

15 minutes treadmill

Leg Extensions 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Leg Press 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Hamstring Curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 160lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs + 10kg x 8, 200lbs + 10kgs x 8, 200lbs + 10kgs x 8

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

20 minutes on stepper

10 minutes on treadmill

Overall, its a bit of a git that i have this pain especially considering I am not strong in the slightest and the weight i lift isn't exactly heavy, but it cannot be helped. But its good that i have found what will work for me to keep me going to the gym.

If anybody has any advice on what i can do to to allieviate this problem i would be grateful


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

read and reread your description of the dumbbell curls but Im not getting it (probably just me)

Anyway, well done for finding what works for you. :thumb:

We all have to train around injures from time to time and the older we get the more often that is :lol:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> read and reread your description of the dumbbell curls but Im not getting it (probably just me)
> 
> Anyway, well done for finding what works for you. :thumb:
> 
> We all have to train around injures from time to time and the older we get the more often that is :lol:


Yeah i struggled to write out what i actually meant, so i've just done a quick video of the movement with a light dumbbell in the bathroom. I've tried to search for other videos but couldn't find anything. It probably is totally bad form and maybe unusual, but I find it hits the bicep and doesn't cause any elbow pain (i actually could lift more weight doing it this way as well)

Take it easy as well, feels a bit strange uploading a video like that on the internet


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you have got your video settings on Private so the film cant be seen


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> you have got your video settings on Private so the film cant be seen


lol...schoolboy error. should be public now


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

OK Mate, Its a cross body hammer curl :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK Mate, Its a cross body hammer curl :thumb:


Phew, wasn't sure I was doing it right. I'll carry on with those then :thumbup1:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Back

Usual morning fasted cardio

Gym

15 minutes on treadmill

Lat Pulldowns - 40 kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

Single arm dumbbell rows 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25 x 8

Deadlifts - 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Straight arm pulldowns - 15kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Weighted incline situps 20 x 5 sets with 10 kg plate

Weighted incline twists 20 x 5 sets with 10 kg plate

20 minutes on stepper

10 minutes on treadmill to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Chest

Usual morning fasted cardio

1 mile on treadmill

Flat Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Bodyweight Dips 15 x 5 sets

Incline Dumbbell Press 18kg x 8, 19kg x 8, 19kg x 8, 19kg x 8, 19kg x 8

Pullovers 15 kg x 8 x 5 sets

Decline Bench Press - 20kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8 - 30kg is pb

Weighted incline situps - 3 sets of 20 with 10kg plate

Weighted incline twists - 3 sets of 20 with 10kg plate

Hanging leg raises - 3 sets of 20

20 minutes on stepper and 10 minutes on treadmill to finish off


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Been a bit slack on updating here this week, sleeping has not been the best and it was a case of coming home from the gym, eating and going to bed only to lie there thinking about stupid things...anyway the update today.

Weight update 163lbs down 19lbs in total from 182

Wednesday - Shoulders

Usual morning cardio

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Dumbbell miitary presses 16 x 8, 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Smith Machine Military Press 20 x 8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8

Dumbell Lateral Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

Reverse Dumbell Lateral Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

Machine Shrugs 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

Weighted incline situps with 10kg plate - 20 x 5 sets

Weighted twists with 10kg plate - 20 x 5 sets

20 minutes on stepper

10 minute warm down on treadmill

-----------------------------------------------------------

Thursday - Biceps

Usual morning cardio

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

EZ Preacher Curls 10kg x 8, 12.5kg x 8, 12.5kg x 8, 12.5kg x 8, 12.5kg x 8

Dumbbell Cross Body Curls  10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 11kg x 8

Machine Curls - 6 blocks x 8, 8 blocks x 8, 10 blocks x 8, 11 blocks x 8, 11 blocks x 8 (not sure what the weight is here, but this is for my records when i do biceps next)

Incline Hammer Curls - 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Incline Weighted Situps 20 x 5 with 10kg plate

20 minutes on Stepper

10 minutes on Treadmill

------------------------------------------------

Friday - Triceps

Usual morning walk

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Bodyweight dips - 15 x 5 sets

Close Grip Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Dumbbell tricep extensions 2 hand - 19kg x 8, 19kg x 8, 19kg x 8

Dumbbell tricep extensions 1 hand - 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Tricep Pulldowns 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Hanging Leg Raises 20 x 5 sets

20 mins on stepper.

Not a bad week even though i have been as tired as anything. elbow seems much better not doing "proper" curls. After doing a bit of research on tennis/golfers i think i might invest in a stress ball as the motion of this a couple of times a day is supposed to help...here's hoping


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Better you miss writing up your workouts than you miss your workouts

your doing great mate, consistency is the key :thumbup1:

.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Better you miss writing up your workouts than you miss your workouts
> 
> your doing great mate, consistency is the key :thumbup1:
> 
> .


Cheers mate - exactly what I thought.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Legs

Usual morning cardio

Gym

15 minutes treadmill

Leg Extensions 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Leg Press 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Hamstring Curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 160lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs + 10kg x 8, 200lbs + 10kgs x 8, 200lbs + 10kgs x 8

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

20 minutes on stepper

Last man in the gym as well today - now there's dedication


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

crap start to the week. working in accountancy, the gym and month end don't mix. Didn't have chance to go to the gym on Monday or Tuesday (fasted cardio still done though) so have had to adapt training for the next couple of days if i can get there.

Training today was Chest and Triceps

15 minute warmup on treadmill

Bodyweight Dips 5 sets of 15

Tricep Pushdowns 15 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 25 x 8

Close Grip Bench 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Flat Bench Press 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

Incline Dumbell Press 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Decline Bench Press 30 x 8, 30 x 8, 30 x 8, 30 x 8

20 Minutes Stepper

1 mile on Treadmill

Overall not the best session but it was done in a bit higher intensity


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Only :cursing: second training session of the week Back and Biceps today

Usual morning cardio done (after only 5 hours sleep so totally knackered today)

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Lat Pulldowns 40 x 8 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

Dumbbell Row 25 x 8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8, 25 x 8

Barbbell Deadlifts 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

EZ Bar Preacher Curls 10 x 8, 12.5 x 8, 12.5 x 8, 12.5 x 8

Cross Body Curls 10 x 8, 12.5 x 8, 12.5 x 8, 12.5 x 8

Machine Curls 8 Weights x 8, 10 Weights x 8, 10 Weights x 8, 10 weights x 8 - Again not sure on the weight of these.

20 minutes on stepper and 1 mile on treadmill to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

today's training legs

Usual Morning Cardio

Gym

15 minutes treadmill

Leg Extensions 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Leg Press 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Hamstring Curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 160lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs + 10kg x 8, 200lbs + 20kgs x 8, 200lbs + 20kgs x 8

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

1 mile on treadmill and 20 minutes on stepper to finish off


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Couple of updates so far this week.

Monday - Back

Usual Morning Cardio

Gym

15 minutes on treadmill

Lat Pulldowns - 40 kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8 (wasn't feeling these much so dropped the weight back down and done a bit slower)

Single arm dumbbell rows - 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Weighted Hyperextensions - 5 sets of 8 with 15kg plate

Straight arm pulldowns - 15kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Weighted incline situps 20 x 3 sets with 10 kg plate

Hanging Leg Raises 20 x 2 sets

20 minutes on stepper

10 minutes on treadmill to finish

----------------------------------------------------------------

Today

Usual Morning Cardio

Gym - Chest

1 mile on treadmill

Flat Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Bodyweight Dips 10 x 5 sets

Incline Dumbbell Press 18kg x 8, 19kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8 - 20kg is pb

Pullovers 15 kg x 8 x 5 sets

Decline Bench Press - 20kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 30kg x 8 - 35kg is pb

Weighted incline situps - 3 sets of 20 with 10kg plate

Hanging leg raises - 2 sets of 20

20 minutes on stepper and 10 minutes on treadmill to finish off


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

doing great mate :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Shoulders

Usual morning cardio

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Dumbbell miitary presses 16 x 8, 18 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Dumbbell Front Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

Reverse Dumbbell Lateral Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

Barbell Shrugs 40 x 8, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

Weighted incline situps with 10kg plate - 20 x 5 sets

20 minutes on stepper

10 minute warm down on treadmill


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Gym - Triceps

Usual morning cardio (got absolutely soaked!!)

1 mile on treadmill

Bodyweight dips - 15 x 5 sets

Close Grip Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Tricep Pulldowns 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Overhead Tricep Extensions 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

20 mins on stepper.

1 mile on treadmill


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Biceps

Usual morning fasted cardio

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Dumbbell Hammer Curls 10kg x 8, 12.5kg x 8, 12.5kg x 8, 13.5kg x 7, 12.5kg x 8 - 13.5 is pb but couldnt squeeze out the 8th rep properly as the left shoulder and everything got involved trying to complete the rep...so not counting the 8th

Barbbell Hammer Curls 10kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Cross Body Dumbbell Curls 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Standard Dumbbell Curls 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 11kg x 8, then immediately after dropsets of 9kg x 5, 8kg x 8, 6kg x 8, 5kg to failure (30 reps)

20 minutes on the stepper

1 mile on the treadmill to finish

Found my elbows weren't as bad after todays bicep training mainly due to having a looser grip on the weights and adjusting my thumb which seems to have helped also massaging my forearm (underneath the elbow) works - got that tip on another thread here


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:thumb: PB :bounce:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

today's training legs

Usual Morning Cardio

Gym

15 minutes treadmill

Leg Extensions 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Leg Press 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Hamstring Curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 160lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs + 20kg x 8, 200lbs + 20kgs x 8, 200lbs + 20kgs x 8

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

1 mile on treadmill and 20 minutes on stepper to finish off


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays Training - Back

Usual Morning Cardio

Gym

15 minutes on treadmill

Lat Pulldowns - 40 kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8

Single arm dumbbell rows - 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8 (27.5 is pb)

Barbell Deadlifts 40kg x 8 x 5 sets

Straight arm pulldowns - 15kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Cable Crunches - 20lbs x 20, 30lbs x 20, 40lbs x 20, 40lbs x 20, 40lbs x 20

Incline situps 20 x 2 sets whilst i waited for some kids to stop messing about on the stepper

20 minutes on stepper

15 minutes on treadmill to finish


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

New PB :bounce:

Well done mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Today's training chest

Usual Morning Cardio

Gym - Wasnt feeling it today, a bit tired and p1ssed off after a bad day at work

1 mile on treadmill

Flat Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Bodyweight Dips 15 x 5 sets

Incline Dumbbell Press 18kg x 8, 19kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Cable Crossovers 20kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8

Decline Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Cable crunches - 20lbs x 20, 30lbs x 20, 40lbs x 20, 40lbs x 20, 40lbs x 20

20 minutes on stepper and 10 minutes on treadmill to finish off


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

we all have days like that mate. Well done for getting your workout in


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> we all have days like that mate. Well done for getting your workout in


Yeah i was glad i went and got it done afterwards. This initial 16 week cut finishes next wednesday so i don't want to miss a gym or cardio session so it was a case of grind it out


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Shoulders

Usual morning cardio

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Dumbbell military presses 18kgs x 8, 19kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8

Dumbbell Front Raises 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8

Reverse Dumbbell Lateral Raises 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8, 9kgs x 8

Dumbbell Shrugs 22.5kgs x 8, 25kgs x 8, 25kgs x 8, 25kgs x 8, 25kgs x 8

I think there are too many 9's in there so after christmas will need to look at upping this, if only for 1 set at a time

Cable Crunches 30lbs x 20, 40lbs x 20, 45lbs x 20, 45lbs x 20, 45lbs x 20

20 minutes on stepper and 1 mile on treadmill to finish off


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Gym - Triceps

Usual morning cardio

1 mile on treadmill

Bodyweight dips - 15 x 5 sets

Close Grip Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 32.5kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8 - 35kgs is pb

Tricep Pulldowns 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Overhead Tricep Extensions 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Cable Crunches 35lbs x 20, 40lbs x 20, 45lbs x 20, 50lbs x 20, 50lbsx 20

20 mins on stepper.

1 mile on treadmill

Had my first proper cheat meal today in 16 weeks...blackcurrant cheese cake and ice cream, man was it good. I'm finding it rather difficult this week with all the chocolates etc floating around at work....still got to be strong and resist (next week will probably be a different story though)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

another PB :bounce:

awsome!

LOL sounds like you enjoyed that CheeseCake


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> another PB :bounce:
> 
> awsome!
> 
> LOL sounds like you enjoyed that CheeseCake


Certainly did I need to make sure though I don't get the taste for it over the next two weeks and go too far off the rails though


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Biceps

Usual morning fasted cardio

Gym

1 Mile on Treadmill

Dumbbell Hammer Curls 10kgs x 8, 12.5kgs x 8, 13.5kgs x 8, 13.5kgs x 8, 14.5kgs x 8 - last week failed on the last rep of attempting 13.5kgs so quite pleased with doing 2 sets at this weight and also adding another kg to it so 14.5kgs is a pb

Barbell Hammer Curls 20kgs x 8, 20kgs x 8. 22.5kgs x 8, 22.5kgs x 8, 22.5kgs x 8 - 22.5kgs is pb

Incline Hammer Curls 10kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8, 10kgs x 8

Machine dumbbell curls 9 x 8, 10 x 8, 11 x 8, 12 x 8, 13 x 8 - plates of whatever weight it is (nearly the whole stack though)

Weighted incline situps 20 x 3 sets with 10kgs

Hanging leg raises 20 x 2 sets

20 minutes on the stepper and 1 mile on treadmill to finish


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Those PB's are coming thick and fast. Well done mate, you must be very pleased with your progress


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Those PB's are coming thick and fast. Well done mate, you must be very pleased with your progress


I am mate, today was the first time I actually felt enough confidence to wear a vest in the gym. Veins in my arms were popping out all over the place. Obviously all this cardio is doing something. Also had a few comments at work so yeah very pleased


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

today's training legs

Usual Morning Cardio

Gym

15 minutes treadmill

Leg Extensions 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8, 40 kg x 8

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Leg Press 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Hamstring Curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 160lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs + 20kg x 8, 200lbs + 20kgs x 8, 200lbs + 20kgs x 8

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 50kg x 8

1 mile on treadmill and 20 minutes on stepper to finish off


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice, it was legs for me as well today, so we will both be walking around like a couple of cripples tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice, it was legs for me as well today, so we will both be walking around like a couple of cripples tomorrow :thumb:


Lol - i always think if people were to watch me on the treadmill after i finish legs i'm sure they would think i was on the beer last night


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Right - not very happy at the minute. Woke up sunday with the cold from hell. I managed to get cardio done although my mileage was 2 minutes per mile slower than what i normally do. Due to a medical condition I have, I need to keep away from people with colds due to it affecting me in a different way and basically the "cold" attacks my spinal cord and affects my legs quite badly. I suppose I should take up the Neurologist up with the free flu vaccination, but because i am not a big fan of needles i never have had one. Anyway, felt much better yesterday and it was just a basic cold so cardio was at the normal speed but gave the gym a miss due to a bad migraine. Today it is back in the legs and the head so have decided to take the next 2 weeks off the gym and revisit after New Year.

Anyway, enough of that have ended phase 1 of cut today and weighed in at a rather skinny 156lbs. This is down from 182lbs in september so a loss of 26 lbs or 2 stone 2 in old money. The plan after christmas is to continue to drop a bit more fat until the end of January, then go on a bulk for 12/16 weeks.

Picture update for the end of phase one is as follows

View attachment 163360


Sort of happy with the fat loss (did actually think I should be a bit slimmer, but then again it didn't go on in 18 weeks, so shouldn't come off in that time) but as i said a bit cheesed off with having to end it slightly early.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just checking in mate, looks like you are doing really well, that progress photo is brilliant


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear your not well.

Sort of happy? You should be very happy mate, that's a MASSIVE difference

Well done :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Adz said:


> Just checking in mate, looks like you are doing really well, that progress photo is brilliant


Thanks very much mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry to hear your not well.
> 
> Sort of happy? You should be very happy mate, that's a MASSIVE difference


Sorry was a bit cheesed off yesterday with coming right to the end of the first stage of my cut and having to give up a bit earlier. Still never mind, yes I am hugely happy with progress so far. As the journal title says, every journey starts with a single step and it didn't go on in 18 weeks so it wont come off in that time either. Going to continue to cut for January and then reassess after that.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Had a bit longer off for Christmas than I had hoped for but still not feeling 100%. Weighed in this morning as a shocking 10lbs heavier than last Tuesday. I think I indulged in the booze, chocolates and bad food a bit too much  It should be water weight and will come off pretty quickly....i hope!!. Decided to continue with the cut so until the end of January so that I can get rid of the flab around my midsection and lower chest.

Back on it today but getting back into it gradually

Afternoon cardio- 4 mile walk usual route.

Gym - Chest and Triceps

1 mile on treadmill

Bodyweight Dips 5 sets of 8 reps

Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8

Decline Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Tricep Pushdown - 15kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25g x 8

Weighted Incline Situps with 10kg - 20 x 3 sets

20 minutes on stepper and 1 mile on treadmill to finish off.

It's amazing how you can lose where you had got to in 1 week. It may have been the cold i have had but i struggled with the dips (normally was getting 15 reps for 5 sets on these)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done mate you'll soon be back in the flow of it, or at least that's what I'm telling myself :lol:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Back and Biceps

hour cardio this afternoon same as morning cardio

Gym

1 Mile on treadmill

Lat Pulldowns - 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Barbell Rows- 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 11kg x 8

Cross Body Curls - 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Incline Hammer Curls - 9kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Rope Crunches - 20kg x 20, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

20 minutes on the stepper and 1 mile on the treadmill to finish off. Struggled a bit with the stepper today - i think i was looking at the time from about 2 minute 30 into it (which is not a good sign)


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Shoulders and Legs

Another cobbled together training session today as i am trying to fit all body parts into 3 sessions because i don't think i am going to be able to get to the gym until monday at the earliest due to work commitments from Friday

Normal cardio will be done shortly

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 10kg x 20, 15kg x 8, 18kg x 8, 19kg x 8

Hack Squats 40kg x 20, 80kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Barbbell Squats 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 160lb x 8, 200lb x 8, 200lb x 8

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Weighted Incline Situps with 10kg plate 20 x 3 sets

Cable Crunches 20kg x 20, 25kg x 20

20 minutes on stepper and 1 mile on treadmill to finish

Weights are a bit down from prior to christmas but that should be back to normal next week (assuming i can get out of work at a decent hour)


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Biceps and Triceps - Won't be able to get to the gym tomorrow so doubled up on this.

1st day back at work and getting up at 5.30am for morning cardio was tough, managed it though....at the expense of being absolutely knackered all day.

Gym

1 mile on tread mill

Bodyweight Dips - 5 sets of 15 reps

Close Grip Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Tricep Pushdowns - 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 13kg x 8, 13kg x 8, 13kg x 8

Bar Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Incline Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kgx 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8 - Strict movement on these

20 minutes on stepper and 1 mile on treadmill to finish.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

As expected work has taken over a bit this weekend and didn't manage to get to the gym at all. Morning cardio was still done and diet was on point.

Today's training Back

Usual morning cardio

Left work a bit late and when i turned up at the gym it looks like they are renovating it. Weights all over the place and no cardio machines to use. Still managed to bang out the following

Dumbbell Bent over rows 18kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 22kg x 8, 22kg x 8

Barbell Bent over rows 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Barbell Deadlifts 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Hyper extensions 5 sets 8 reps

Weighted Incline Situps 20 reps x 3 sets

Hanging leg raises 20 reps x 2 sets

Due to no cardio, took a half hour walk back to the car (it was parked 1 minute away)


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training chest

Usual morning fasted cardio

Gym

Cardio down again today so straight into the weights

Bench Press 30kg x 8 warmup, 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Dumbbell incline press 17.5kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x8, 22.5kg x 8 - 22.5 is pb

Decline Bench 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Cable Crossovers 15kg x 8, 15kgx 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Weighted incline situps - 20 reps x 5 sets with 10kg plate

Finished off the same as yesterday with an half hour walk back to the car.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just checking in, how you getting on mate?


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah good mate. had a few days off a christmas due to being a bit ill and it seems as i have gone back a few steps but plodding along well now. Carrying on the cut until the end of January as there is still quite a bit of fat still to shift then hopefully in February will try my first attempt at bulking


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dark knight said:


> Todays training chest
> 
> Usual morning fasted cardio
> 
> ...


:bounceB

well done mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Well as expected i've struggled getting to the gym this week, work has taken over a bit. Morning cardio and diet is still fine, just a bit slack with the gym

Wednesday - Shoulders

Usual fasted cardio

Gym

1 mile on treadmill

Dumbbell miitary presses 17.5 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 17.5 x 8 on fouth set of these left shoulder gave way a bit and i couldn't get the last rep up so dropped the weight down a bit. Ive always struggled with shoulders so it doesn't surprise me there.

Dumbbell Front Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

Reverse Dumbbell Lateral Raises 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8, 9 x 8

20 minutes on stepper and 1 mile on treadmill to finish off

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thursday

Usual morning cardio

no gym

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Friday - Arms

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper as treadmill was busy

Bodyweight Dips 15 reps x 5 sets

Hammer Curls 10 x 8,12,5 x 8, 13 x 8, 13 x 8, 12.5 x 8

Barbell Hammer Curls 10 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8, 20 x 8

Tricep Pushdown 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Close Grip Bench 30kg x 8 reps x 5 sets

Incline Hammer Curls 10kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 10kg x 8

20 minutes on stepper and 1 mile on treadmill to finish.

No gym tomorrow as ive got to work again but after that should be back on track.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training back

Usual morning cardio

10 minute warmup on the stepper

Lat Pulldowns 30kg x 8 warmup, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8

Bent over barbell rows 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Barbell deadlifts 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Barbell "T" bar rows 20kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8. Theyve got a new bar for this at the gym which i have never used so kept it a bit lighter

Incline Weighted Situps 20 x 5 sets with 10kg plate

30 minutes on the stepper. I find this gets more of a sweat on that the treadmill, so because i hope to finish cutting at the end of January i decided to do these instead from now on.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

do you have a target weight you want to be at by the end of Jan ?


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

good work keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> do you have a target weight you want to be at by the end of Jan ?


To be honest mate I dont really have a target weight, I want to strip as much fat off as possible before attempting to lean bulk and hopefully putting a bit of weight on. I was 156lbs before christmas and i know i have lost more since starting back in january but i still have a lot of flab around my lower chest and can pinch half an inch around the waist. But i dont think it would be good to cut for much longer so i am drawing a line at February. I want to get to a position where i can see how a diet is affecting my body and if too much fat is being put on i can reign it in and cut for a week to get it off.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

mlydon said:


> good work keep up the good work :thumb:


Cheers mate - thanks for the compliment


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training chest

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Bodyweight Dips 15 x 5 sets

Bench Press 30kg x 8 warmup, 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8

Dumbbell incline press 17.5kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x8, 22.5kg x 7 failed on the last so dropped down to 20kgs x 5

Decline Bench 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

30 minutes on the stepper to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Shoulders

Usual fasted cardio (in the snow)

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Dumbbell miitary presses 17.5kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Dumbbell Front Raises 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8

Dumbbell Lateral Raises 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8

Barbell shrugs 40kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 8 - 60kg is pb. goes to show in previous weeks i obviously wasn't pushing myself with these as adding 20kg in one go is quite a lot!!

30 minutes on stepper to finish off


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Running in the snow! I hope you had eye of the tiger on your headphones.

New PB :bounce:

20kg is a MASSIVE increase :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Running in the snow! I hope you had eye of the tiger on your headphones.
> 
> New PB :bounce:
> 
> 20kg is a MASSIVE increase :thumb:


LOL, no running i'm afraid, i damaged my back a couple of years ago so can't run for toffee - thats why i prefer the stepper at the gym due to it being fairly low impact. I find fasted LISS is better for me first thing in the morning.

Todays training - Triceps

Usual morning cardio.

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Bodyweight dips - 5 sets of 15 reps

Close grip bench press - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8 - done a mixture of seated and lying sets of these

Tricep Pushdowns - 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Incline Situps 3 sets of 20

Weighted cable crunches 3 sets of 20 with 30kg

30 minutes on stepper to finish

Overall a good session, but it was bloody cold coming out though

10 minutes on stepper


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

oops forgot to update this yesterday.

Fridays training - Biceps

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 12kg x 8, 13kg x 8, 13kg x 8, 13kg x 8

Bar Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Incline Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kgx 8

Cross body curls - 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Machine Curls - 8 x 8, 8 x 8, 8 x, 8

Incline Situps - 20 x 5 sets

30 minutes on stepper to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Legs

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Leg extension 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8. 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8

Standing hamstring curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 190lbs x 8, 190lbs +20kg x 8, 190lbs +20kg x 8, 190lbs +20kg x 8, 190lbs +20kg x 8

Leg Press 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Seated Calf raises 45kg x 8, 55kg x 8, 55kg x 8, 55kg x 8, 55kg x 8

Cable Crunches 20 x 5 sets with 25kg

30 minutes on stepper to finish

Thats the first time training legs properly since Christmas - they're going to ache a bit in the morning


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training back

Usual morning cardio

10 minute warmup on the stepper

Lat Pulldowns 30kg x 8 warmup, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8

Hammer pulldowns 20kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8

Barbell "T" bar rows 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8. only 3 sets on these as i think they are the source of my lower back pain

Dumbbell 1 arm rows 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Incline Weighted Situps 20 x 5 sets with 10kg plate

30 minutes on the stepper to finish.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

why not replace the Tbar row with incline rows bench at 45 degrees










Liam has me doing this with dumbbells

Elbows high and wide to hit the upper back


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> why not replace the Tbar row with incline rows bench at 45 degrees


Good idea,might give these a blast next week


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Chest

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper to warm up the gym was absolutely freezing today

Dips - bodyweight x 10 reps, bodyweight x 10, bw +10kg x 10, bw +10kg x 10, bw +10kg x 10 - adding 10kg is PB

Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 40kg x 8. 45kg is PB. Decided at christmas i want to get to 50kg by end of Feb so going to add a bit of weight every couple of weeks

Incline Bench Press 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Incline flyes 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

30 minutes on stepper to finish.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Two PBs:bounce: :bounce:

well done mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training shoulders

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Dumbbell military press 17.5kg x 8, 19kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8 - lost count on whether i done 5 or 6 six sets with these so just calling it 5.

Side Lateral Dumbbell raises 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8 - previous best was 9kg, so why not do 5 sets of 10kg?

Front Lateral Dumbbell Raises 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8

Dumbbell Shrugs - 25kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8- 27.5kg is pb

Incline weighted situps 20 x 5 sets with 10kg plate

30 minutes on stepper to finish.

Decided to make a point of increasing weight on a few exercises so will have a couple of increases over the next couple of weeks


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Triceps

Usual morning cardio.

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Bodyweight dips - 5 sets of 15 reps

Close grip bench press - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Dumbbell Tricep Extensions 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Tricep Pushdowns - 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Weighted cable crunches 5 sets of 20 with 30kg

30 minutes on stepper to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Biceps

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 12kg x 8, 13kg x 8, 13kg x 8, 13kg x 8

Bar Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Incline Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kgx 8

Cross body curls - 10kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Machine Curls - 8 x 8, 8 x 8, 8 x 8, 8 x 8 - these are done 8 two handed and 8 on each arm as one set

30 minutes on stepper to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Legs

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Leg extension 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8. 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8

Standing hamstring curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 160lbs x 8, 200lbs +20kg x 8, 200lbs +20kg x 8, 2000lbs +20kg x 8, 200lbs +20kg x 8

Leg Press -didn't do any leg press today due to pain in lower back/right leg so thought I'd give this a rest and do squats instead

Squats 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8. Ok probably not a good idea, although a lot less weight than the leg press, these still hurt a bit. Will have to reevaluate these for a couple of weeks

Seated Calf raises 45kg x 8, 55kg x 8, 55kg x 8, 55kg x 8, 55kg x 8

Disn't do abs yesterday so done 2 lots today to make up

incline weighted situps 20 x 5 sets with 10 kgs plate

Cable Crunches 20 x 5 sets with 25kg

30 minutes on stepper to finish

With regards to my back, doing a bit of self diagnosis, it has all the symptoms of sciatica. I will monitor this for a couple of weeks and see the doc if it continues. It could just be something as simple as the fact I have done 4 miles cardio every morning since September. Or maybe i'm doing a bit too much on the stepper, 8000 steps in 40 minutes? The cardio will be stopping at the end of this month anyway so if the pain goes away...that's what it is


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Update from yesterday and today

Yesterday training Back

Usual morning cardio

10 minute warmup on the stepper

Lat Pulldowns 30kg x 8 warmup, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8

Hammer pulldowns 20kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8

Seated "T" bar rows 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8. These seem a lot easier on the lower back than the barbell version so will stick to these from now on

V Bar rows 40kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8 - not done these before, so quite happy with the weight

Incline Weighted Situps 20 x 5 sets with 10kg plate

30 minutes on the stepper to finish.

Ended up being a reasonable set even though I wasn't in the mood

Today training Chest

Usual morning Cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper to warm up

Dips - bodyweight x 10 reps, bodyweight x 10, bw +10kg x 10, bw +10kg x 10, bw +10kg x 10

Bench Press - 30kg x 8, 40kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 6, 40kg x 10. Failed on the 4th set to get more reps out so done an extra 2 on the next lighter weight

Incline Bench Press 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8. 35kg is pb

Decline Bench 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8 - will look to upping this a bit next week but i find it a bit of an unnatural movement so have not been confident just incase i drop it

30 minutes on stepper to finish.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training shoulders

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Dumbbell military press 17.5kg x 8, 19kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Side Lateral Dumbbell raises 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Front Lateral Dumbbell Raises 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 8

Shoulder Press 20kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8, 35kg x 8

Dumbbell Shrugs - 25kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8, 27.5kg x 8

Incline weighted situps 20 x 5 sets with 10kg plate

30 minutes on stepper to finish.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ill say this for you mate, your consistent :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill say this for you mate, your consistent :thumb:


Best way to see if something is working mate...which i can see it is. In saying that though diet and training will be changing from Sunday. going from a cut to a bulk to see how I fare putting weight on - obviously coming down from 183lbs I know I can put weight on really easy, but this hopefully will be a bit more controlled. No morning walks for a while and because I will be eating before going to the gym this should allow me to increase the weights. Got a 4 week cycle of epistane to help me increase my strength a bit and maybe put a bit of lean muscle on as well starting Sunday


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

THE REBOUND EFFECT | FLEX Online

worth a read


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> THE REBOUND EFFECT | FLEX Online
> 
> worth a read


Cheers for the link, had a quick browse through but will read properly tonight


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> THE REBOUND EFFECT | FLEX Online
> 
> worth a read


Yes, very good read and something I never knew about. It makes sense about not going too mad with carbs for the first couple of weeks and then to increase them after about 4 weeks. I have looked through the diet I was planning and made a couple of adjustments based on that. My TDEE was roughly 2700 cals so the diet I had planned was for 3300 and after dialling it back for a couple of weeks down to 3100 so that should mean that I hopefully wont put all the fat back on. Probably need to look at my routine though and whether it is still better to do 1 body part per day or multiple over 4 days....will have to research that a bit.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Triceps

Usual morning cardio.

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Bodyweight dips - 5 sets of 15 reps

Close grip bench press - 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8

Overhead Tricep Extensions on row machine - 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Tricep Pushdowns - 20kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8, 25kg x 8

Incline weighted situps with 10kg plate - 5 sets of 20 reps

30 minutes on stepper to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Biceps

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 12kg x 8, 13kg x 8, 13kg x 8, 13kg x 8

Bar Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8, 20kg x 8

Incline Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kg x 8, 11kg x 8, 12.5kg x 8, 12.5kg x 8, 10kgx 8

Cross body curls - 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8, 10kg x 8

Machine Curls - 8 x 8, 8 x 8, 8 x 8, 8 x 8 - 8 two handed and 8 on each arm as one set

30 minutes on stepper to finish


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training - Legs

Usual morning cardio

Gym

10 minutes on stepper

Leg extension 35kg x 8, 40kg x 8. 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8, 45kg x 8

Standing hamstring curls 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8, 15kg x 8

Hack Squats 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 8

Donkey Calf Raises 190lbs x 8, 200lbs x 8, 200lbs +30kg x 8, 200lbs +30kg x 8, 200lbs +30kg x 8 - Added another extra 10kg since last week PB

Squats 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8, 30kg x 8. **

Seated Calf raises 45kg x 8, 55kg x 8, 55kg x 8, 55kg x 8, 55kg x 8

30 minutes on stepper to finish

** weight down a bit on squats due to issue with back/right leg. I am 100% convinced this has been caused by the amount of cardio I have done rather than Barbell Rows or leg pressing. Cardio has finished today for a couple of weeks so the squats should hopefully go back up.

updated pics, new diet and training routine coming soon


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

another PB :bounce:

way to go mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Cut has been finished for the moment. I am due to weigh in in the morning but from comments I have received at work people seem to think I have taken it too far (I don't think that, but would prefer to add a bit of weight and then attempt another cut)

Updated pic

View attachment 165307


From left to right, September, October, November, December, January. Although there doesn't seem *too much difference between December and January in reality I think there is. used a bottle of lean extreme as well in January which helped me quite a lot I lost fat but more importantly January is a tough month at work and I never seemed to get stressed at all which is rare so that cortisol blocking seemed to have done the trick.

Just in case anyone was wondering my current diet (and for future reference for myself)

Breakfast 3 egg whites, 2 full eggs, asparagus, spinach, 2 scoops of whey

10.30 100g chicken, 4 oatcakes

12.30 100g chicken, huge salad, 2 handfuls of nuts

15.30 100g chicken, 3 oatcakes

17.00 2 scoops whey (pre workout)

19.30 2 scoops whey (post workout)

20.30 Meat/fish, loads of broccoli

21.00 2 boiled eggs, handful of nuts.

The diet did not start off like this and I eased off gradually on the carbs.

The only cheats I had really, other than a week off at Christmas, was 1 cup of rice on a Saturday, roast dinner on a Sunday... I would probably call them treats rather than cheats though.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

dark knight said:


> Cut has been finished for the moment. I am due to weigh in in the morning but from comments I have received at work people seem to think I have taken it too far (I don't think that, but would prefer to add a bit of weight and then attempt another cut)
> 
> Updated pic
> 
> ...


Done well mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

reps sent for your progress mate


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Done well mate





BestBefore1989 said:


> reps sent for your progress mate


Thanks for the comments :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Updated weight 155lbs. Happy with this as I was dreading going into the 140's.

Bulking diet starting today - will be slightly different in the week as i will be having 150g mince and 150g chicken instead of mackerel and tuna

View attachment 165315


Carbs will be increased after 3 weeks as going from a cut to a bulk need to ease them in gradually.

As for training, will be following the Jim Stoppani short-cut to size which is basically 4 days a week (down from 6 I was doing so that will help with rest)

1 Chest/Triceps/Calves

2 Back/Biceps/Abs

3 Shoulders/Traps/Calves

4 Legs/Abs

Cardio will be mainly 10 minutes before weights just to warm up as i don't want to be burning all of these calories off with it.

Also started epistane today and will be running 20, 30, 40, 40 for 4 weeks


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

New training routine starting today and i've already changed it to suit....I'm damned if I'm working chest on a Monday, and it was a good decision as well as all of the benches were taken.

Gym today Back, Biceps, Abs. Back and biceps using the rest/pause method resting for 15 seconds and then carrying on to failure on the last set

Dumbbell bent over row - 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 15 second rest 20kg x 8

Lat Pull downs - 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 15 second rest 40kg x 4

Seated Wide pull downs - 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 15 second rest 40kg x 8

Straight Arm Pulldowns - 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 15 second rest 15kg x 8

Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 10kg x 12, 11kg x 12, 11kg x 12, 11kg x 12, 15 second rest 11kg x 8

Dumbbell Incline Hammer Curls - 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, 10kg x12, 10kg x 12, 15 second rest 10kg x 8

Bicep Machine Curls - 20kg x 12, 25kg x 12, 25kg x 12, 15 second rest 25kg x 11

Incline Situps 3 sets of 20

Hanging Leg Raises 3 sets of 20

Side Bends 3 sets of 12 with a 20kg plate

1st day on new diet was fine. I thought I might struggle with the amount of food, but that wasn't the case, after restricting carbs for the passed couple of months, eating pasta and rice is like a breath of fresh air

2nd day on 20mg of Epistane and as expected there is no effect felt yet. From what i believe it is a bit of a slow starter and doesn't kick in until the 3rd week


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Chest, Triceps, Calves again using rest pause method to failure

10 minutes very slow on the stepper (don't want to burn all these calories off with cardio at the moment)

Barbell Bench Press 30kg x 12, 30kg x 12, 30kg x 12, 30kg x 12, rest for 15 seconds 30kg x 5 reps

Barbell Incline Bench 30kg x 12, 30kg x 12, 30kg x 12, rest for 15 seconds 30kg x 4 reps

Incline Dumbbell Flyes 7.5 kg x 12, 7.5kg x 12, 7.5kg x 12, rest 7.5kg x

Cable Crossover 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, rest 15kg x 10 reps

Triceps Pushdown 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, rest, 15kg x 9 reps

Lying Triceps Extension 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, 10kg x12, rest, 10kg x 10 reps

Overhead Triceps Extension 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12, rest, 20kg x 9 reps

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, rest, 40kg x 11 reps

Standing Calf Raises 110lbs x 12, 110lbs x 12, 110lbs x 12, 110lbs x 12, rest, 110lbs x 9 reps

Overall a good session, my triceps were fried after that...and calves. Some of the weights have dropped a bit so that I can get the extra reps out

Epistane update Day 3 and again nothing to report, as expected


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

"Rest" day today from the gym so knocked out 4 mile walk as cardio before dinner

Epi Update day 4...nothing yet, still early though


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Today's training Shoulders/Calves

12 minutes on the stepper to warm up

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 17.5kg x 12, 19kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 20kg x 12, 15 second rest, 20kg x 3

Side Dumbbell Lateral Raise 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, rest, 10kg x 4

One Arm Front Cable Raises 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, rest 10kg x 0 - nothing left in the tank for these

Dumbbell Rear Lateral Raises 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, rest, 10kg x 8

Dumbbell Shrugs 27.5kg x 12, 27.5kg x 12, 27.5kg x 12, rest, 27.5kg x 8

Seated Calf Raises 40kg x 15, 55kg x 15, 55kg x 15, rest, 55kg x 12

Donkey Calf Raises 200lb+30kg x 15, 200lb+30kg x 15, 200lb+30kg x 15, rest, 200lb+30kg x 12

Hit shoulders from all angles today and man do they hurt!! I'm going to feel them in the morning.

Epi update day 5 - nothing notable worth mentioning. No headaches, cramps or anything. Don't know if it coincidental but veins in my biceps are quite prominent which is unusual, especially since I didn't train them today.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Yesterdays training legs/abs

Squat - 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, rest, 40kg x 11

Single Leg Leg Press - 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, rest, 40kg x 10. 1st time I have done these and to be honest I didn't like them so will be back to normal leg presses next week

Leg Extensions - 35kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 40kg x 12, rest, 40kg x 7

Standing Leg Curls -15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, 15kg x 12, rest, 15kg x 8

Deadlift - Passed on these this week. Still having problems with lower back/hip/leg. Will look at doing them next week though

Incline Situps - 3 sets of 20 reps with 10kg plate

Cable Crunches - 3 sets of 20 reps with 20kg

A bit upset with myself for not even trying deadlifts but didn't want to aggravate my back.Will definitely do these next week though even if with a lighter weight.

Epi update - nothing to report. Upping dose to 30mg per day from Monday so maybe that wil bring something


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mate only you know how your body feels. It would be stupid to hurt yourself and then have to have time away from the gym recovering


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

yesterday and today are days off training so I took myself to the cinema yesterday to watch the new kingsman movie instead. They are supposed to be active rest days, however, yesterday the doms in my legs were quite bad after Fridays leg session, so didn't do any cardio. Made up for it today with a 6.5 mile brisk walk up and down hills and as I discovered, the doms are still there. Still if you can feel it, you know you have worked it

No update on the epi front. Dosage increases to 30mg from tomorrow


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Today's training Back, Biceps, Abs

Week 2 in the shortcut to size means lower reps and an increase in weights and still rest/pause so gave it my best today

Lat Pull Downs 40kg x 9, 45kg x 9, 50kg x 9, rest 45kg x 6 reps - 50kg is PB

Dumbbell Bent Over Rows 25kg x 9, 27.5g x 9, 27.5kg x 9, rest, 27.5kg x 6 reps - 27.5kg is PB

Seated Wide Grip Pull Downs 45kg x 9, 50kg x 9, 45kg x 9, rest, 45kg x 6 - 50kg is PB

Straight Arm Pulldowns 15kg x 9, 20kg x 9, 20kg x 9, Rest, 20kg x 8

Dumbbell Hammer Curls 12.5kg x 9, 13.5kg x 9, 13.5kg x 9, 12.5kg x 9, rest, 12.5kg x 6 - 13.5kg is PB

Dumbbell Incline Curls 12.5kg x 9, 12.5kg x 9, 12.5kg x 9, 12.5kg x 9, rest, 12.5kg x 6 - 12.5kg is PB

Bicep Machine Curls 20kg x 9, 25kg x 9, 30kg x 9, rest, 30kg x 15 reps - 30kg is PB

Incline Weighted Situps 3 sets of 20 with 10kg plate

Cable Crunches 3 sets of 20 with 40lbs

I'm trying to make the most of the increase in calories/epi so quite happy with squeezing a bit more weight out today. Feeling massively bloated though on a diet of 3000 cals. its funny cutting for 16 weeks i could have eaten a horse - on a bulk and very bloated.

Epi update - increase dose to 30mg from today. Not sure if it has helped me lift a bit more weight (or a placebo effect) but no headaches/cramps etc


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:bounce: PB's everywhere

Awesome work mate :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Chest, Triceps, Calves

10 minutes on the stepper to warm up

Bench Press - 30kg x 9, 40kg x 9, 42.5kg x 9, 42.5kg x 9, rest 42.5kg x 5 reps. 42.5kg is PB

Barbell Incline Bench Press - 30kg x 9, 35kg x 9, 40kg x 9, rest, 40kg x 5 reps. 35kg was a PB so why not increase it to 40kg

Incline Dumbbell Flyes - 10kg x9, 11kg x 9, 11kg x 9, rest 11kg x 9 reps

Triceps Pressdown - 20kg x 9, 25kg x 9, 30kg x 9, rest, 30kg x 4 - 30kg is PB

Lying Tricep Extensions - 9kg x 9, 9kg x 9, 9kg x 9, rest, 9kg x 4 reps

Overhead Cable Tricep Extensions - 15kg x 9, 20kg x 9, 20kg x 9, rest, 20kg x 9 reps - 20kg is PB

Seated Calf Raises - 50kg x 20, 60kg x 20, 60kg x 20, 60kg x 20, rest 60kg x 8. 60kg is PB. 20 reps on these were a killer

Donkey Calf Raises - 200lbs x 20, 200lbs +40kg x 20, 200lbs +40kg x 20, 200lbs +40kg x 20, rest, 200lbs +40kg x 8 +40kg is another PB. These also were killers doing 20 reps

Overall another great session today and made sure I pushed myself again.

Epi update day 10. It must be doing something due to all these personal best lifts, seem to be looking a lot more "pumped" than normal, maybe the weights or the epi.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

awesome, you must be very happy what with all PB's your hitting :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> awesome, you must be very happy what with all PB's your hitting :thumb:


Cheers mate, yes definetely happy. Just goes to show i'd obviously been coasting a bit with the weight and that it was obviously in there. hopefully this program might just be what i needed to give me a bit of instruction to increase it a bit more


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Yesterday was an "active" rest day so got a 4 mile walk in before my dinner

Today's training Shoulders/Calves

10 minutes on the stepper to warm up

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 17.5kg x 9, 20kg x 9, 20kg x 9, 20kg x 9, rest, 20kg x 6. Couldn't up the weight to 22.5 this week but got more reps in on the last set

One Arm Front Cable Raises 15kg x 9, 15kg x 9, 10kg x 9, rest 10kg x 7 reps - Mistakenly done a PB of 15kg here as i got the weight wrong (and it killed my shoulders so had to drop back down)

Dumbbell Rear Lateral Raises 10kg x 9, 10kg x 9, 10kg x 9, rest, 10kg x 6 reps

Dumbbell Shrugs 27.5kg x 9, 27.5kg x 9, 27.5kg x 9, rest, 27.5kg x 8 reps

Side Dumbbell Lateral Raise 10kg x 9, 11kg x 9, 11kg x 9, rest, 11kg x 0 (failed) - PB of 11kg which is an increase of only 1kg but it all counts. couldnt get the final set done as my shoulders were hammered at the end

Seated Calf Raises 60kg x 15, 60kg x 15, 60kg x 15, rest, 60kg x 0

Donkey Calf Raises 200lb+40kg x 20, 200lb+40kg x 20, 200lb+40kg x 20, rest, 200lb+40kg x 12 reps

Again, I feel it in the shoulders and will probably ache a bit in the morning (all good though  )

Epi update day 12 - back seems to be getting a bit tight especially during last nights cardio. Also had a few cramps in the top of my calf, but that might be because I blasted calf's the night before


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Still pushing on,

Todays training Legs, Abs

10 minutes on stepper to warm up

Barbell Squat - 40kg x 9, 50kg x 9,50kg x 9, 50kg x 9, rest, 50kg x 9 reps - 50kg is PB

Hack Squats - 60kg x 9, 100kg x 9, 110kg x 9, rest, 110kg x 8 reps - 110kg is PB

Leg Extensions - 35kg x 9, 40kg x 9, 45kg x 9, rest, 45kg x 7 reps - 45kg is PB

Deadlift - 40kg x 9, 40kg x 9. Failed on these last week, tried this week but still feeling pain in my lower back so decided to stop after 2 sets (still...better than last week)

Standing Leg Curl - 15kg x 9, 15kg x 9, 15kg x 9, 15kg x 9. Didn't want to increase these as they seem to bring on cramp quite bad when i tried to up it before. 15kg is enough though I think

Incline Situps with 10kg plate 3 x 20 reps

Cable Crunches 20kg 3 x 20 reps

Epi update day 13, strength and/or recover time is obviously working due to the increase (albeit small but an increase nonetheless) that I have been able to do this week. Seem to feel a lot more "pumped" as well with veins in my arms constantly out and coming from a former fat bloke who had trouble having a blood test due to not the nurse not being able to get a vein, it is certainly noticeable. Aching joints and lethargy are a bit of a downside though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your doing great mate.

Whats your form like on the dead lift?

Post up a video


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your doing great mate.
> 
> Whats your form like on the dead lift?
> 
> Post up a video


I don't think the deadlift has caused this problem I'm pretty sure it was all the walking I was doing - deadlifts seem to aggravate it. This week I tried doing them with the proper deadlift frame rather than the barbell as I thought it may have been the angle having the bar in front of your legs where as the frame is hands are at the side of you, but still had the pain. Ive seen a few toga type stretches that I can do, so will be doing these over the next couple of weeks and probably leaving out the deadlifts (unfortunately - these are a bit of a staple movement). If truth be told, i do stretch but probably nowhere near where i should do it.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Had a massive shock today - 14 days since ending my cut and taking epistane i decided to weigh myself.......12lbs in 2 weeks :cursing: i've gone from 155 to 167lbs. This is the first time I have ever tried to bulk and with a decent diet I have seriously felt bloated and sluggish for the 2 weeks. I had worked out my calories before starting and got my tdee to 2700 adding 500 my diet was just over 3200 calories per day. After re looking today i don't know where i got those figures from but my tdee is 2490 - adding 20% to that to bulk on gives me 3000 (rounded up). so rejigged the diet to 2625 calories which should hopefully give me a lean bulk. I'm not sure though where the 12 lbs has come from as surely eating 200 calories extra per day i should put an unwanted bit of weight every 15 days or so not 12 pounds worth though. Will throw a bit more cardio in as well just to make sure

I suppose everybody is different and it is a matter of working out what works for you.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know much about Pro-hormones, but could it be water weight ?


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I don't know much about Pro-hormones, but could it be water weight ?


Yes water (I posted for advice in the diet forum) - seems I made a mistake with the amount of calories, and therefore carbs, I should need. I'll be cutting down on the calories by about 600 from tomorrow, so i will re-evaluate in a couple of weeks. Gave me a bit of a fright though. People state they have put a couple of pounds on with epistane, but i jumped on the scales and weighed 12lbs more than 2 weeks ago so was like, what!! I seem to look at a cake and put weight on


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Back, Biceps and Abs

10 minutes on stepper to warm up - picked up the pace from what I have been doing for the last two weeks due to yesterdays scare

Reps this week are down to 6 with a drop set immediately at the end and weight should hopefully go up

Lat Pulldowns - 40kg x 6, 50kg x 6, 55kg x 6, 55kg x 6, 40kg x 6 drop set - 55kg is PB

Seated wide grip pull downs - 45kg x 6, 55kg x 6, 55kg x 6, 55kg x 6, 40kg x 6 drop set - 55kg is PB

Straight bar pulldowns 15kg x 6, 20kg x 6, 20kg x 6, 20kg x 6, 20kg x 6 drop set

Dumbbell Hammer Curls - 12.5kg x 6, 13.5kg x 6, 15kg x 6, 13,5kg x 6, 10kg x 6 drop set - woohoo been desperate to get to the 15kg curls. It didn't feel easy but one set is a start

Dumbbell Incline Curls - 12.5kg x 6, 12.5kg x 6, 12.5kg x 6, 12.5kg x 6, 12.5kg x 6 drop set. 12.5 kg is pb and I felt rather than dropping the weight for the drop set I could manage it again

Bicep Curl Machine - not sure on the weight for this machine correctly - full stack x 6 reps x 4 sets and 6 reps on 8 blocks as the drop set. Full stack is a PB on this.

Incline situps with 10kg plate - 20 reps x 3 sets

Cable Crunches 40kg x 10 reps x 3 sets

Increase in Epi dosage from yesterday to maximum 40mg per day for the next two weeks. Hopefully this is where it should start to kick in properly.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:bounce: PB's galore :thumb:


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Todays training Chest, Triceps and Calves

10 minute warm up on stepper

Bodyweight Dips 4 x 10 reps

Barbell Bench Press 40kg x 6, 45kg x 6, 47.5kg x 8, 50kg x 8, 40kg x 6 drop set. Well chuffed with these. Last week PB of 42kg and smashed it this week. Had a thought over christmas of getting to 50kg by the end of February and made it with a couple of weeks to spare :whistling:

Barbell Incline Bench Press 35kg x 6 40kg x 6, 40kg x 6, 30kg x 6 drop set.

Incline Dumbell Flyes 10kg x 6, 12.5kg x 6, 12.5kg x 6, 10kg x 6 drop set. Added another 1.5kg to last weeks 11kg

Cable Crossovers 20kg x 6, 25kg x 6, 25kg x 6, 15kg x 6 drop set. 25kg is PB on these

Triceps Pressdown 25kg x 6, 30kg x 6, 30kg x 6, 20kg x 6 drop set

Lying tricep extension 9kgx 6, 10kg x 6, 10kg x 6, 9kg x 6 drop set - 10kg is PB

One arm tricep Pushdown 15kg x 6, 20kg x 6, 25kg x 6, 25kg x 6 drop set - 25kg is PB

Donkey Calf Raises 200lbs x 15, 200lbs +40kg x 15, 200lbs +40kg x 15, 200lbs +40kg x 15, 200lbs +40kg x 15 - done 5 sets on these as i was supposed to do seated calf raises as well but I was a bit pushed for time so done the extra on these instead.

Epi update day 17 - no noticeable issues other than a few calf cramps when doing a bit of cardio. Pumps are massive and appearing very full after training. It is obviously helping in the strength department (which is the main reason why i am taking it) as adding 10kg to bench press in 2 weeks.

After changing diet yesterday, it is sitting a bit better with me. not too much bloating so all good.


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Active rest day yesterday so went for a 4 mile walk before dinner

Todays training Shoulders, Calves

10 minutes on the stepper to warm up

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 17.5kg x 6, 20kg x 6, 22.5kg x 6, 22.5kg x 6, 10kgx 6 drop set - New PB of 22.5kg on these well chuffed with that as I am extremely weak in my shoulder esp. the left one.

Side Lateral Raise 11kg x 6, 13.5kg x 6, 13.5kg x 6, 10kg x 6 drop set - Another PB of 13.5kg

One Arm Front Cable Raises 10kg x 6, 15kg x 6, 10kg x 6, 10kg x 6 drop set

Dumbbell Rear Raises 10kg x 6, 11kg x 6, 11kg x 6 11kg x 6 drop set - 11kg is PB on these

Dumbbell Shrugs 27.5kg x 6, 30kg x 6, 32.5kg x 6, 32.5kg x 6, 27.5kg x 6 drop set - 32.5kg is PB on these - previous best was 27.5kg so another 5kg is immense

Seated Calf Raises 60kg x 15, 60kg x 15, 60kg x 15, 60kg x 15

Donkey Calf Raises 200lbs x 15, 200lbs +40kg x 15, 200lbs +40kg x 15, 200lbs +60kg x 15 - Stack +60kg is a PB on these

I seem to fair a bit better with reps in this range rather than 8-10

Epi update days 18 and 19 - the good - Massive pumps in the gym, strength increase is great - hope it continues.... The bad - Calf cramps whilst walking yesterday were quite bad, almost gave up after 10 minutes of walking also seem to be getting shortness of breath whilst doing cardio so that might be caused by an increase in blood pressure (taking a hawthorn berry supp since the epistane started to help with this)


----------

